

Poe's law - ironchief
http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Poe%27s_Law

======
timrosenblatt
Awesome. Reminds me of "Trust Me, I'm Lying". I don't recommend using any of
the techniques in the book, but if you're interested in media, the book
provides a unique view into the guts of the system.

[http://www.amazon.com/Trust-Me-Lying-Confessions-
Manipulator...](http://www.amazon.com/Trust-Me-Lying-Confessions-Manipulator-
ebook/dp/B0074VTHH0/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=)

Ever read this?

